# More cloud ridiculousness, this time from Joyetech



## RichJB (23/10/16)

70-260W for the triple coil.


----------



## Strontium (23/10/16)

I want one, don't care that it's 25mm, I'll make it fit on my pico


----------



## KZOR (23/10/16)

Nice to see Rip still vaping on the Smok Alien.


----------

